# ISPConfig3: Debian 6 Squeeze auf Debian 7 Wheezy upgraden



## Brainfood (5. Nov. 2013)

ispconfig3-debian-6-squeeze-auf-debian-7-wheezy-upgrade/

etwas Fummelei ist angesagt


----------



## nowayback (5. Nov. 2013)

hi,

verstehe nicht was du hier für umstände machst.

sichern wie bereits 1000x vorgeschlagen wurde und bei faqforge beschrieben ist


> Backup before updates
> (This backup procedure is now integrated into the ISPConfig updater and gets executed automatically when you choose to create a backup during update)
> Before you update a software, it is always a good idea to backup all relevant data. This enables you to restore the software version that you had before in case of an error. The steps to create a backup of the ispconfig software and settings are:
> Create a backup folder:
> ...


Quelle: How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

dann apt sources anpassen, dist upgrade durchführen
nach dem dist upgrade einfach

```
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q update.php
```
reconfigure services yes auswählen und zack läuft alles...

ich hab etliche kisten so aktualisiert ohne probleme

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Brainfood (5. Nov. 2013)

hi

ich halte nunmal "php -q update.php" für total Panne und will gefälligst meine ganzen Anpassungen der Dienste/Konfigs behalten ... schick wäre es,  wenn Till einfach ein "diff" patch von solchen minor Updates von ISPConfig zur Verfügung stellt, ohne immer wieder diesen PHP Rassel in die Hand nehmen zu müssen ...

Und nach einem "Perfect Server-Setup" gibt es sowieso noch sehr viel anzupassen ... da nutzt mir ein überschreiben der Konfigs garnix


----------



## Croydon (6. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von Brainfood:


> hi
> 
> ich halte nunmal "php -q update.php" für total Panne und will gefälligst meine ganzen Anpassungen der Dienste/Konfigs behalten ... schick wäre es,  wenn Till einfach ein "diff" patch von solchen minor Updates von ISPConfig zur Verfügung stellt, ohne immer wieder diesen PHP Rassel in die Hand nehmen zu müssen ...
> 
> Und nach einem "Perfect Server-Setup" gibt es sowieso noch sehr viel anzupassen ... da nutzt mir ein überschreiben der Konfigs garnix


Also 
Es gibt seit der letzten Version doch bereits die Möglichkeit, dieses Problem auszuräumen.
In /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/ gibt es ein neues Verzeichnis "install" (oder man kann es anlegen, falls  es nicht existiert).
Dort kann man nun seine eigenen modifizierten Varianten der Konfig-Templates aus dem "install/tpl" Verzeichnis von ISPConfig hinterlegen.
Alles was in diesem Verzeichnis liegt, wird bei einem Update anstelle der Dateien aus dem install/tpl Verzeichnis des Updates genommen.
So kann man alle Modifikationen vornehmen, ohne dass sie von ISPConfig überschrieben werden, hat aber dennoch die Vorteile, dass ISPConfig den Rest konfiguriert, der notwendig ist.
Auch die postconf Befehle stehen in solch einer Datei.


----------



## Brainfood (17. Nov. 2013)

@Croydon

ich mach es nach wie vor mit backup_files + diff ... PHP für Konfigeinstellungen, per Web, mmhh ja ok wenns unbedingt sein muss ... aber nen PHP Cronjob oder update.php will man nun wirklich nicht in seiner Shell rumeiern lassen, gibt genug  andere, performantere alternativen ...


----------

